# Expecting



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I have two does that are expecting. Sugar (who was mentioned in a different post.) and Velvet. Sugar, as people think is a muted pied brindle, and velvet is black. I just pulled velvet out of the males cage today when I realized that it wasn't her fur making her look fat XD
this will be their first litters


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

forgot to post velvets pic


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

Fantastic, good luck with the births


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you  I got big momma ready next to them just in case they need help. I'm thinking Velvet might be giving birth here soon.

*Edit* Had to take big momma out now, velvet was attacking her for no reason...


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

Aw, how exciting. Good luck- I hope you post pics of the babies. :3


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

oh of course I will  oh this is the possible daddy, I had both with him and a PEW the PEW though I think went sterile because they were with him for about two months and had no babies.


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh, that's unfortunate. He's very handsome though.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

The pew had sired 5 litters since I've had him so he had a good run


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

so update, put in nesting material and so far the two have made a huge nest in the front corner of the tank. Half of the time they burry themselves deep in the material


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

so unfortunately, Sugar I think either had a miscarriage or the breeding didn't take this time. She went back into heat so she went in with the male again. Velvet on the other hand is getting bigger by the day and I think judging by other pics she's around 12-14 days pregnant.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear  One of mine miscarried several weeks ago. Haven't bred her back yet, have had her being a nanny for her buddy.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

sugar I've been worried about her having babies though considering she escaped one day just to get in the other tank to kill babies


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

updated pic on velvet. donno why my camera isn't getting good pics now, but she's definatly getting bigger


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

So update to my last one. Great news today, starting about 30 min ago Velvet started having her babies. so far have only seen four underneath her and unfortunately one beside her that she had eaten. Donno if it was a still born or possibly to small. Will be posting up pictures in a day or two, don't want to handle them just yet.

edit... there are 11 babes... she moved to eat and I counted them, will try and take a few to see if my older female will foster or will cull them out before she does.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

these two are now expecting, showing but not too long. whoolie (dove rex) and trish (um... pied dove? If you know what she is tell me XD)
both were bred by my black pied male


----------

